# Front Range climbs - favorites



## j-dawg (Apr 24, 2004)

So what are your favorite Front Range climbs? For some reason I'm obsessed with climbing the toughest I can find. I'm still really slow but the sense of accomplishment when you get to the top can hardly be beat.

My two that I'm proud of so far:

1) Rist Canyon -> NW of Ft. Collins: We rode it from Masonville to Stove Prarie and then the canyon W to E. Some great short sections N. of Masonville. The part from Stove Prarie school to the top of the climb going W to E is about 750 ft. in 1.5 miles according to my computer and Topo software.

2) Pinewood Lake -> W of Loveland: Keep heading west on the road north of Carter Lake. From Flatiron Rez. to Pinwood Lake is about 1200 ft. in 3 miles. Basically two tough sections with a brief break in the middle. 

What are the others? I've heard Lefthand is a brute and I know from driving it that Devil's Gulch is killer as well.


----------



## gopokes (Mar 7, 2003)

Bet you thought nobody was listening.... I just don't usually look at the Rocky Mountain board. Anyway, I think Rist Canyon from Bellvue is a pretty good climb- 11 miles and about 2700'. I usually ride from Loveland and proceed north along the Horsetooth dams road then into Bellvue, up Rist and back though Masonville. From my house is about 62 miles RT w/ 6700' of climbing. The Pinewood Lake climb is steeper than he!!, as is Rist the way you rode it, but both are short. Devils Gulch is also short and steep- less than a mile but 8-12% grades. Boulder to Ward (Lefthand Canyon) looks like a good climb, but I've not done it. I like the ride from Loveland to the Visitors Center at the top of trail Ridge Road- 118 miles round trip from 4800' to 12,600' (and back down). It's not that steep- no more than 5-7% at worst, but the length and altitude make it epic. Anyway, lots of great riding around here- gotta love it if your a climber.


----------



## Debaser (Jun 17, 2004)

I've not rode it myself, but a friend swears by the climb from Lyons to the Peak to Peak via highway 7. It's a beauty from behind the steering wheel.


----------



## RKATZ (Aug 8, 2004)

*Flagstaff//Sunshine//Lee Hill*

In Boulder- You should try Flagstaff (take Baseline west to the end)- 5 miles 2,000 feet, Sunshine Canyon (take Mapleton west to the end)- 6 miles 1,700 feet, Lee Hill to Lefthand Canyon. Also the ride from Lyons to Peak to Peakto Ward is one of the best and is called St Vrains Canyon (low traffic, not to steep, great views).


----------



## al pessot (Feb 13, 2004)

j-dawg said:


> So what are your favorite Front Range climbs? For some reason I'm obsessed with climbing the toughest I can find. I'm still really slow but the sense of accomplishment when you get to the top can hardly be beat.
> 
> My two that I'm proud of so far:
> 
> ...


Here are a few I've done recently.

Super Jamestown. Head up Left Hand Canyon from Hwy 36. 
The ride up to Jamestown is prettyt moderate. Keep going.
The next 4-5 miles, unitl the pavement ends is very hard.

Sugarloaf Rd. Head up Boulder Canyon about 6 miles, take
a right onto Sugarloaf Rd. 5 miles of exquisite pain. This was
the route of the Mike Horgan Hill Climb this year.

Last , but not least. A few hundred feet before the turnoff to
Sugarloaf Rd is Magnolia Rd. Turn left off of Boulder Canyon.
4 miles, average grade 11%. Gains over 2000 ft in 4 miles.
This was the Horgan Hill Climb route for the previous several years.

Have fun.


----------



## JPRider14 (Feb 9, 2004)

al pessot said:


> Here are a few I've done recently.
> 
> Super Jamestown. Head up Left Hand Canyon from Hwy 36.
> The ride up to Jamestown is prettyt moderate. Keep going.
> ...


Yup yup yup and yup. You want to be proud of yourself?...do Magnolia. 

Also, Mt. Evans is a great climb, and not *too* far away, though a car is probably necessary. Lookout Mountain in Golden is great with views and traffic that often accept and expect cyclists. One more Boulder-based one is Sunshine Canyon, not too long (~9 miles) and only supersteep in a couple of places, but very scenic.


----------



## verve825 (Jul 6, 2004)

*Front Range Climbs*

1. Flagstaff to Gross Reservoir.

2. Estes Park to Alpine Visitor Center via Trail Ridge Road.

3. Left Hand to Lee Hill.

4. Magnolia.

5. Mt. Evans. (Not really Front Range, but...)


----------



## Bocephus Jones (Feb 3, 2004)

j-dawg said:


> So what are your favorite Front Range climbs? For some reason I'm obsessed with climbing the toughest I can find. I'm still really slow but the sense of accomplishment when you get to the top can hardly be beat.
> 
> My two that I'm proud of so far:
> 
> ...


My favorite...Lefthand Canyon to Ward and then Peak to Peak highway to Estes and back to Boulder. If time is short, head back to Boulder via St. Vrain instead of hading all the way to Estes. Best scenery is along the Peak to Peak.


----------



## Bocephus Jones (Feb 3, 2004)

JPRider14 said:


> One more Boulder-based one is Sunshine Canyon, not too long (~9 miles) and only supersteep in a couple of places, but very scenic.


That's only if you turn around at the end of the pavement. Keep going up Sunshine to Gold Hill and take Fourmile back to town. Nice ride in the summer if you don't mind riding some dirt.


----------



## carver (Aug 15, 2002)

*Front Range Favorite Climbs*

Peak to Peak from Blackhawk to Ward has so many nice climbs and great views and not many cars. From Ward to Estes is awesome too.

I think Mt Evans is considered Front Range. For some reason, Trail Ridge doesn't really seem Front Range.

As much as everybody talks about Squaw, its still a favorite of mine.

Out of Evergreen - Brook Forest Road is old friend. And of course, Deer Creek-High Grade-Pleasant Park-to Conifer.

Cheers--


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

*Climb Ratings*

On a related note, the following web site has ride difficulty ratings for 49 Colorado climbs.

http://www.rmccrides.com/ClimbDB/climb_table_page.php#Directions


----------



## bbnaz (Sep 3, 2004)

*Hah! I bet*

you climb them with a motorbike not your road bike. After all, you said you were fat  



j-dawg said:


> So what are your favorite Front Range climbs? For some reason I'm obsessed with climbing the toughest I can find. I'm still really slow but the sense of accomplishment when you get to the top can hardly be beat.
> 
> My two that I'm proud of so far:
> 
> ...


----------



## holokai (Nov 16, 2004)

*Front Range*

I have a webpage with some Hac4 graphs of altitude and distance on some front range climbs that I do from my house here in boulder. Just thought you guys might be interested.
I love ridin Flagstaff and lefthand.
Holokai
http://www.holotrainer.blogspot.com/


----------



## carver (Aug 15, 2002)

*Climbs*

that go up up up get cold cold cold this time of year. I feel your pain.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

carver said:


> that go up up up get cold cold cold this time of year. I feel your pain.


I'm pretty much in flat mode these days...loops out by Carter Lake and Longmont and back to Boulder are par for the course and 2-3 hours is a long ride this time of year. 

P.S. How's it going Carver? Did you ever get that Evergreen to Estes ride in before the cold hit?


----------



## carver (Aug 15, 2002)

*Going good!*



Bocephus Jones II said:


> I'm pretty much in flat mode these days...loops out by Carter Lake and Longmont and back to Boulder are par for the course and 2-3 hours is a long ride this time of year.
> 
> P.S. How's it going Carver? Did you ever get that Evergreen to Estes ride in before the cold hit?


Planned the ride a couple times, got weathered out each time. Then nailed it on a weekday and met some friends for dinner at the Stanley.

Been riding a fair amount. But it gets dicey above 7000ft, so I will doing most of my loops out of Morrison or Golden. Yesterday was beautiful and did a couple hours midday around Evergreen.

Lets keep in touch.


----------



## redstone (Sep 22, 2004)

j-dawg said:


> 2) Pinewood Lake -> W of Loveland: Keep heading west on the road north of Carter Lake. From Flatiron Rez. to Pinwood Lake is about 1200 ft. in 3 miles. Basically two tough sections with a brief break in the middle.


That's a good one. It's called Pole Hill Road. Steep and fun to coming back down.

I'm a big fan of climbing Hwy 7 up the South St Vrain. It's not particulary difficult, but it's nice and long. It's a great climb for just settling into a good groove. It takes about 1:15 to get from Lyons up to the Peak to Peak and it's all a pretty friendly grade. Scenery is great, too. Not too many cars. They chip sealed the bottom half of the road this summer, though. Shame.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*hey!*

I saw the name, and wondered if it was you (not that I know you at all) Thanks for opening a shop in our little burg. I'm going to try to pop down this weekend. 

BTW, are you still riding Hall Ranch on weekends? I'm planning on going out this weekend.

I agree with the ride up HWY7 to the PtoP. I did that last summer to Ward, and back via HWY36, it was a fabulous ride. I also liked the Loveland to Rainbow Curve ride, I just didn't have the strength to make the visitor center on Trail Ridge Road, hopefully next time.


----------



## redstone (Sep 22, 2004)

Enviro Mental said:


> I saw the name, and wondered if it was you (not that I know you at all) Thanks for opening a shop in our little burg. I'm going to try to pop down this weekend.
> 
> BTW, are you still riding Hall Ranch on weekends? I'm planning on going out this weekend.
> 
> I agree with the ride up HWY7 to the PtoP. I did that last summer to Ward, and back via HWY36, it was a fabulous ride. I also liked the Loveland to Rainbow Curve ride, I just didn't have the strength to make the visitor center on Trail Ridge Road, hopefully next time.


Cool! Stop on in and say "hey." I may be able to swing Hall Ranch on Sunday, early. Snow doesn't bother me. Come check out the shop! Right now, it's definitely more of mountain bike angle, but I'm working on bringing some more road stuff in. Just takes some time. 

I like heading up 7, thru Allenspark, making a little loop by Wild Basin, then coming back down 7. Absolutely beautiful, that one is.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

redstone said:


> Cool! Stop on in and say "hey." I may be able to swing Hall Ranch on Sunday, early. Snow doesn't bother me. Come check out the shop! Right now, it's definitely more of mountain bike angle, but I'm working on bringing some more road stuff in. Just takes some time.
> 
> I like heading up 7, thru Allenspark, making a little loop by Wild Basin, then coming back down 7. Absolutely beautiful, that one is.


 Dave,

I can't believe I never noticed your shop. I usualy stop at the visitor center two or three times a week for water/restroom breaks. I'll stop in next time. 

FYI, I tried your web site using the Mozilla Firefox browser (my default) and the site looks horrible (Most of the site showed up as blocked ads, and the spacing was off on some of the text). It was good when I used Microsoft Explorer. Yours is the first site that I have been on that had problems with Firefox.

Good luck on your shop!


----------



## redstone (Sep 22, 2004)

MikeBiker said:


> Dave,
> 
> I can't believe I never noticed your shop. I usualy stop at the visitor center two or three times a week for water/restroom breaks. I'll stop in next time.
> 
> FYI, I tried your web site using the Mozilla Firefox browser (my default) and the site looks horrible (Most of the site showed up as blocked ads, and the spacing was off on some of the text). It was good when I used Microsoft Explorer. Yours is the first site that I have been on that had problems with Firefox.


Yeah... I'm a pretty amateur webmaster. It's fun but a major time consumer. I'll learn one of these days...

I'll have a south facing sign up soon, too. Stop in!


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

I stopped by the shop today, but you were closed. Noticed the hours and realized that I am rarely in Lyons at those times unless it is summer.


----------



## redstone (Sep 22, 2004)

MikeBiker said:


> I stopped by the shop today, but you were closed. Noticed the hours and realized that I am rarely in Lyons at those times unless it is summer.


Yep. For now, just open weekends and appt only during the week as I'm still juggling working full time in a "real" job. Gotta have something to pay the bills, eh? We'll see what happens when the season gets busier.


----------

